# 20" of snow.



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

Wednesday was brutal for many, but damn I had fun. I got to move snow all day with our MX240 and 12' Blade. With bigger injectors and tons of weight, I could make it through a lot, but there was still quite a few drifts that kicked my ass.

We also had the loaner L70E Volvo out moving snow too, but it has concrete tires on it which are basically useless. Our L60E is getting a new transmission.

The Dmax plow truck, was basically a nice lawn ornament, pretty much useless in this storm. We had 20" of snow, and the biggest drift I went through was over the cab of the tractor, but it was empty on the other side so I had somewhere to wing the snow otherwise I wouldnt have gotten through.

Heres a couple pics.











This is me trying to get into one of the farms we rent, Im about 10' in the driveway at this point. 












Heres a couple videos


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow. That's some serious snow pushing right there! Looks like visability at times can be pretty sketchy! Thanks for sharing those videos and thye stills! Where, by the way, are you located?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Now thats moving SNOW!! Thankyou for sharing those pics.


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

Located near Madison Wisconsin.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

What was it like today?


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

snowy a couple days ago


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

4" today. A week ago it was 70*


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

durallymax said:


> 4" today. A week ago it was 70*



Are you thawing out any yet??


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

all thawed out now rain through the weekend.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Watched the videos again. Love the sound of that diesel!


----------



## ljeune (Jan 20, 2011)

Damm and I'm mowing grass in NC today.


----------



## TonyH (May 18, 2011)

I know this thread is old.. but my dream someday is sitting up in a cab Plowing Snow in a Tea Shirt.
How well does the defrosters work on the rear windows?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

fan mounted in cab makes big differents.


----------

